# Firefox bug not yet fixed.



## zennybsd (Jan 30, 2014)

Firefox 26 outputs an error at startup:



> (process:2214): GLib-CRITICAL **: void g_slice_set_config(GSliceConfig, gint64): assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed



which is a mozilla bug reported here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672671 which is not yet fixed.

Just a pointer to ports maintainer.


----------



## worldi (Jan 30, 2014)

The forums are the wrong place to report bugs. Please use this form instead.


----------

